# Darlington, SC - Onway, M 6 mos, Tan, Euth 7/30



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

DARLINGTON COUNTY HUMANE SOCIETY
http://www.darlingtonhumane.com
843-398-4402

PHYSICAL ADDRESS:
1740 Animal Control Lane
Darlington, SC 29532

MAILING ADDRESS:
P.O. Box 1655
Hartsville, SC 29551

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Rescue Coordinator (Lynette) : [email protected]

*RESCUE APPLICATION*
http://www.dittydatsanddogsrescue.com/files/Darlington_Rescue_Application.doc 
To rescue a pet, fill out the Rescue Application, then email it to: [email protected]</span>








<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style="color: #FF6666">Oneway - AVAILABLE TO RESCUE ONLY!</span>
*Oneway is a gorgeous 6 month old shepherd pup*. He came into the shelter on the end of a choke pole by AC and was exceedingly frightened and not too friendly. One of the staff took a special interest in him and has worked with him to bring him around and teach him that people are not all bad. He has a dominant personality type - he will require someone who understands dog behavior and can spend the time training him properly. He will only be adopted to folks who understand this breed and this personality type. OneWay is exceedingly intelligent and trusts the staff he knows completely now. He appears non friendly to people he does not know.
<span style="color: #33CC00">***SPONSORED!!!***</span>
<span style="color: #FF0000">
EUTH DATE = JULY 30TH!!!</span>
(Reprieve Given, Original Euth Date of June 25th)</span>

VERY rescue friendly and Lynette is so GREAT she works so hard. Please crosspost anything for this guy to have a bright future!


Note: My original post was moved because whomever moderated said Mix breeds... I am not an expert on the breed but I know they come in several different versions. the shelter lists Oneway as a shepard pup.. not a mix. 
Sorry in advance if I got it wrong = /


----------



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

Has until Midnight to receive an email to save.

58 dogs and 5 cats are on the Euth list for tomorrow morning. Please keep them in your prayers

http://www.dittydatsanddogsrescue.com/darlington_urgents.html


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump for you baby!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

**SPONSORED!!!**


Has until Midnight to receive an email to save.

58 dogs and 5 cats are on the Euth list for tomorrow morning. Please keep them in your prayers


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump of still there!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Just got e-mail from Lynette. He is still available.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Is anyone close to this place and able to get a temp eval on One Way? Their description is a little vague. Also, do you know of low-cost boarding, vetting availabity and pulling help? I have Lynette's e-mail and when I called there was no answer at the shelter. They were closed today. 

Debbie, White Paws


----------



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

This shelter is VERY VERY overfull and in a very poor community

The local vet only gives them 2 appts a week. So they fit in who they can. Lynette handles all rescue efforts for Darlington.

There is a Weekly Volunteer transport that pulls from Darlington every week. But because Oneway is very fearful of new people, he may have to be crated the entire trip or be picked up locally, I know there are several "paid" transports that are capable of handling special cases. Karen519 (I dont have her email, but can obtain it) knows of some good companies that provide this service. 

There is boarding in the area BUT its expensive around 10-15 a day. Lynette can give you more details on this. 

The shelter is VERY rescue friendly. Yes they are closed on Wednesdays (decision day). 

As far as I know right now... 
58 dogs and 5 cats were on the List
Currently that I KNOW OF... 
Jasper(Buster) Pet of the Week ~ SAFE to Rescue
3 Female Shepard/Chow Mix Pups ~ SAFE to Rescue
2 Male Shepard/Chow Mix Pups ~ SAFE to Rescue
BamBam ~ SAFE to Rescue
Pebbles ~ SAFE to Rescue
Benson ~ SAFE to Rescue
Sir Charles ~ SAFE to Rescue
Highway (Chi w/ Stroke) ~ 3 Adoptions Pending (has Rescue Backup)
Freckles (Aussie Shep) ~ SAFE to Rescue (DC)
Daisy ~ SAFE to Rescue
Genie ~ SAFE to Rescue
Roxy ~ SAFE to Rescue


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. It looks like we have our hands full with our Tennessee "shipment" and going crazy with a couple of Georgia hopefuls. I will see what Lynnette has to say. It's too bad there are so few resources there!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

They gas too! I could pull but am moving my office this weekend.I am connected with some rescues in SC. If I can help in anyway, please PM me.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

Pull or Commit? If you can commit please email Lynette asap so she can hold. He's received a months worth of reprieves... ***Edited by Mod to stay within Board rules ****
Any crossposting is GREATLY appreciated. Thank you for your time in reading this post


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Let's keep the listing of and the links to those needing rescue to PB GSDs please.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

He must be a nice boy if they have kept him this long.


----------



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

My apologies = ) Thank you for editing, I was just about to change it 
Cheers


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone, look at this face - this guy needs out!! They GAS




















**SPONSORED!!!**


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

This shelter is VERY VERY overfull and in a very poor community

The local vet only gives them 2 appts a week. So they fit in who they can. Lynette handles all rescue efforts for Darlington.

There is a Weekly Volunteer transport that pulls from Darlington every week. But because Oneway is very fearful of new people, he may have to be crated the entire trip or be picked up locally, I know there are several "paid" transports that are capable of handling special cases. Karen519 (I dont have her email, but can obtain it) knows of some good companies that provide this service. 

There is boarding in the area BUT its expensive around 10-15 a day. Lynette can give you more details on this. 

The shelter is VERY rescue friendly. Yes they are closed on Wednesdays (decision day). 



ACT FAST !!!!!!!


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Ah....the face....it may be too late based on what "Cranky" and "Anna" have said above. IF someone who has posted here feels like they can commit to getting this boy on a transport and "into rescue", I'm 4 hours away on the coast and I can board temporarily but would need help in getting him too me(halfway)..please in expediting this, email me off list - On my website below. To Free says NOW or it may be too late...as in he was to be gassed(arghhhhhh) today? Always for the underdogs
Thanks
Walton


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Any word on Oneway?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

He is going to be neutered and they have given him more time! Aug 20 is new PTS date.Oneway - AVAILABLE TO RESCUE ONLY!
Oneway is a gorgeous 6 month old shepherd pup. He came into the 
shelter on the end of a choke pole by AC and was exceedingly 
frightened and not too friendly. One of the staff took a special interest 
in him and has worked with him to bring him around and teach him that 
people are not all bad. He has a dominant personality type - he will 
require someone who understands dog behavior and can spend the 
time training him properly. He will only be adopted to folks who 
understand this breed and this personality type. One Way is 
exceedingly intelligent and trusts the staff he knows completely now. 
He appears non friendly to people he does not know.
**SPONSORED!!! WILL BE NEUTERED SOON!!!**
UPDATE- Staff have been working daily with One Way and have also 
given him a kennel mate - he gets along great with his kennel buddy and 
is settling down now that he has someone to play with and expend some 
positive energy on. One Way is barking less and appearing more 
friendly. We really feel like this boy could make a fantastic worthwhile 
pet - hence all the time and effort that has been spent on him. He will be 
neutered - he is heartworm negative - Isnt't there ANYONE out there that 
could help this poor boy out??? 
EUTH DATE = AUGUST 20TH!!!


----------



## hsteepe (May 18, 2008)

He is one of the most gorgeous tan sheperds I have seen. Bless the staff for working with him. Someone will step up before PTS date wait and see. How could they not??


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I hope so. The problem for many of us in the midwest is finding transport, ect.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Check this out!!!!
Debra - thanks so much for your email! I have answered your questions below. One Way does show promise -
I think he will make a great dog in the right hands - someone with knowledge and patience. We discovered that
he is very frustrated and BORED at the shelter. He escaped from his kennel one day a week or so ago - got out of
the fenced in yard too - the staff tried to catch him but couldn't. One Way stayed outside the fence and PLAYED all day long in the grass. That evening when he had had enough fun for one day, he non-chalently walked back 
through the gate and into his pen. Since then he has been a different dog - the staff have also realized that he
is an incredibly smart dog that is just going kennel crazy! They try to take him out daily, but this is not always possible. But they did put another dog in with him and now he has a kennel buddy to play with - that has also helped dramatically!

feel free to call me if you have more questions - 
work is 843-393-9809 ext. 102
I have Lynnette's home phone too. PM me if you need it.
Debbie


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

New info! See posts above.


----------

